# How much of a discount do you give to fundraisers ???



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello just curiou of what People ate giving to schools or organization for fundraiser? Or how do you break it down. Do you for instance say if you sell X many shirts than your price is Y or us it one price no matte. How many they sell. Let's say the shirt they are getting is one that you would sell for $25


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Typically my profit margin for end user customers is $15-$20 per shirt. If I'm selling to a school or organization who will turn around and sell them to the end user, my profit is more like $10-$15.


----------



## davej1956 (Dec 20, 2009)

Depends on what we are doing of course but say for instance a school doing a fundraiser we don't necessarily cut our cost. What we do do is we don't charge screen, setup, or art fees. 

We also let them purchase in small batches so they dont have to end up with a lot of shirts left over in the end. That doesn't mean they don't have to purchase a minimum but it does allow them to pay as they go. 

Also we have found that ultimately they tend to sell more doing it this way because when others see the shirts they start a feeding frenzy so to speak.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Just curious becaus I saw a fundraiser selleung a rhinstone tank for $25 so I was wondering what the go it for and how much someone would lower for that


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We don't discount to anyone on anything other than volume. Most of these fundraisers are run by nits that can't figure out how to make any money. We have tried in the past to do a partnership or even to lay out how to sell and they just ignore the advice. One group that uses us for a fundraiser sells for less than what they pay us. I don't know why, but they think they are doing good. 

What you could do is figure a retail and wholesale price. If retail is $10 then wholesale is $7 so you sell to them at $7 or $8 and tell them to sell at $15 or $20. 

This will do a couple of things. First off it doesn't undercut your retail prices and second it makes the organization a decent profit. 

Consider this scenario:

You buy cans of soda at 25c each. You are selling them for 50c each. I come in and take over and sell the soda for $1 each. Now I only need 33% of the inventory to make the same profit. I lower my exposure and increase my profit. So you sell 100 cans for $50 with a $25 profit but I sell 33 cans for $33 but make $24.75. Not only did I have less exposure to risk but I had less work to do to get the same result. This logic escapes most volunteers that run fundraisers. Unfortunately the nits that run the fundraisers think the opposite, they want to sell more product and make a smaller profit per/each. 

What they don't realize is the potential they have by offering a chance to support their cause. They cheapen it by lowing the price. 

So, after 3 years of trying to help these guys out, we have given up and just give them our normal price. If they bite, they bite. Otherwise it doesn't matter to us. We are in business to make money. If we can offer some help along the way then great. Otherwise we won't be here long if we gave away our product.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Good point binki makes lots if sense. I haven't started selling rhinestones yet but just getting these questions out of the way because I know I will have them.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Binki, are you talking just about rhinestones?

I still make really good profit selling to schools. I sell most of my t-shirts for about $23-$25 to schools and they turn around and mark them up to $30-$35. So we all make good money. I guess I deal with schools who know how to market their spirit wear. They take my stuff in a big store trailer to the football and baseball games and display them up high and all over the place in their student stores. They put notices in the school newspapers and I was told that one school even talked about bling in their morning announcements every day for a week, encouraging the students and staff to visit the student store.


----------

